
9 lessons from 25 years of Linux kernel development - CrankyBear
https://opensource.com/article/16/12/yearbook-9-lessons-25-years-linux-kernel-development
======
digi_owl
5 and 6 seems to be the core ones.

5 because it means that people can upgrade from kernel to kernel with an
expectation that things will continue working (higher layers of the Linux
"distro" stack would be wise to learn from that).

6 in large part because Torvalds specifically opted to not work for any of
those major corporations back in the day, and thus can tell them to get lost
when they try to get dumb things into the kernel (like Red Hat trying to get a
Microsoft EFI key in there).

